# Where to get muzzleloader appraised?



## Lt Dave (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a very old muzzleloader that my father bought way back as a collector and I have inherited it. It has what looks like ivory inlay in the wood and looks like it is very old. Does anyone know of someone in the Atlanta area that possibly can look at it and tell me what it could be worth. I know that my father collected Civil War stuff back in the 1950’s and then got into gun collecting after I was brought into the world in 1960. This thing looks like it could be worth anywhere from nothing to alot. I know nothing about it. I hope I'm posting this in the right place. Thanks for Your help,David brdhauling@aol.com    678-300-5392


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 12, 2009)

Man, don't even shoot that thing!!That is from either India or Pakistan, and from the others I have seen like it, it would be extremely dangerous to shoot in my opinion.


----------



## SASS249 (Dec 12, 2009)

Not a lot of value in most of those.  Just because something is old does not mean it is worth a lot.  Not   Lot of good honest people out there but a lot of other types also.sure though who in the Atlanta area could price it for you.

I will warn you however, NEVER sell a gun to someone you are having appraise it.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Find a good gunsmith and have them look at it before getting an appraisal. Whatever YOU do, do not clean it yourself.


----------



## Lt Dave (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the response. Don't worry I wouldn't attempt to shoot it, just thought it might be worth something other than being stuck in a closet. I must be watching to much of the Pawn Shop on TV.  Lt Dave


----------



## Cknerr (Dec 13, 2009)

One of the best appraisers I have met is Bob Axelrod. He has a place at Scott's Antique Market when they are here every month. He is in the North building and will be glad to look at it. Usually he doesn't charge anything if you don't want it in writing. The man is a walking encyclopedia of knowledge. He might even have something close to what you have to compare it to with him there. Bob is known for having unusual weapons! ...and they are almost alsways originals. Neat place to just go and look too.  Drooling on his cases is not unusual!

Chris


----------



## Lt Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Chris I have been out there before I will try and meet up with him.


----------



## simoncreek okie (Oct 9, 2011)

Call ChumLee and take it to Pawn Stars!!!  LOL    Good lookin' gun, very neat.....


----------

